# PICKLED GARLIC



## NorthernWinos (Sep 22, 2008)

Planted the garlic yesterday, had some separated cloves leftover....so had to use them up....







~~~~~~~~~~PICKLED GARLIC~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

HEAT:

4 CUPS WHITE WINE VINEGAR
4 TABLESPOONS SUGAR
ZEST OF ½ LEMON

PACK INTO STERILIZED JARS:

1 SMALL HOT RED PEPPER
1 BAY LEAF
GARLIC CLOVES
4-6 BLK PEPPER CORNS
4-6 WHOLE CLOVES

POUR HOT LIQUID OVER GARLIC. WIPE RIM, TOP WITH STERILIZED LID.
PROCESS 10 MIN. 

YIELD: 

8 HALF PINTS.






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh My !!! Oh My !!! WOW !!! Damn NW that sure looks good !!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2008)

No Vampires near your house fro quite some time! That looks good.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 22, 2008)

Imagine popping a few of them in alongside some nice dill piclkles! Those look like some Kung Pao hot peppers too! Dang it's making me slllobbere alll overrer the keeeyyybord- gottaa llett itt drryyy ooouuutt ssooommmme.


----------



## Dean (Sep 22, 2008)

Why do some of the pickled cloves turn blue? I've seen it before in pickled okra (which is EXCELLENT by the way!) I've always thrown those out when they go off color, but I see some of yours are blue too.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 22, 2008)

Some of the garlic has purple skins....I don't know if they are the ones that turn blue or not.....

I always wondered myself why some of the cloves turn blue...





I don't eat them...these are for Jim...aka....Killer Breath.


----------

